# 13 x 7 chinas red nipples



## Galaxywirewheels (May 27, 2010)

4.- 13 x 7 100 spoke REV powder coated red nipples 
with adapters L /R any bolt pattern 
any style knock offs L /R 
and tool
$ 340 

shop 951 360-8500


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

are those anybodys that keith was dealing with? I guess a few people are missing their rims. Just wondering if they got made and keith never picked em up?


----------



## Galaxywirewheels (May 27, 2010)

:wow: 
:wow: something like that ... i have this set sitting inthe warehouse 4 a few months now


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Galaxywirewheels_@Dec 16 2010, 04:39 PM~19345773
> *:wow:
> :wow: something like that  ...  i have  this set sitting inthe warehouse 4 a few  months  now
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

o wow keith on the coke AGAIN


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Galaxywirewheels_@Dec 16 2010, 03:31 PM~19345705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What other colors?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

whats the price on those raw knockoff with hats you got and the Facebook


----------



## Galaxywirewheels (May 27, 2010)

$ 260 shipped anywhere in the usa RAW
$300 shipped CHROME


----------



## strokedoutss (Dec 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

These rims still this price? What would they be shipped to 86426?


----------



## raiders1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Shipped to 73115.


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

do you have 14x7


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

.................


----------



## Galaxywirewheels (May 27, 2010)

never again 
:twak:


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

do you have any other colors right now grey or silver in 13's or 14's


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

..................


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@Feb 24 2011, 11:12 AM~19950375
> *These rims still this price?  What would they be shipped to 86426?
> *


???? lookin to buy this week, or as soon as I decide


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Galaxywirewheels_@Dec 16 2010, 04:31 PM~19345705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

Post pics of the other style ko's you have. I also want to see the ones that you have in chrome for $300. that have the hat that connect to the ko. 


or pm me

Thanks Mikelowsix4


----------



## Galaxywirewheels (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Galaxywirewheels (May 27, 2010)

OVERSTOCK 
SALE 
13 X 7 REV


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Galaxywirewheels_@Feb 25 2011, 12:49 PM~19959472
> *OVERSTOCK
> SALE
> 13 X 7  REV
> ...


PRICE


----------



## Galaxywirewheels (May 27, 2010)

$ 590 
WITH 
4.- WHEELS 
4.-ADAPTERS 
4.- CHROME KNOCK OFFS
1.- TOOL

PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Galaxywirewheels_@Feb 25 2011, 02:17 PM~19959647
> *$ 590
> WITH
> 4.- WHEELS
> ...



what if i need 4 blue just rims shipped to 46227?


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Galaxywirewheels_@Feb 25 2011, 12:49 PM~19959472
> *OVERSTOCK
> SALE
> 13 X 7  REV
> ...


Would it help if I was to get you the color code for my ride to get the exact color match? And I want the same color pattern as this one! Thanks!


----------



## Galaxywirewheels (May 27, 2010)

U NEED TO MAIL ME A SAMPLE


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

DOU YOU HAVE 13X7 STANDAR ALL CHROME for cadillac diville IF YES HOW MUCH SHIP &DELIV SC 29803 thanks :wave:


----------



## Galaxywirewheels (May 27, 2010)

CANDY BRANDY WINE 
13'' 
SOLD 
..........


----------



## soriano (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## tonelocz559 (Feb 4, 2010)

How much for these shipped to 93277


> _Originally posted by Galaxywirewheels_@Feb 25 2011, 12:49 PM~19959472
> *OVERSTOCK
> SALE
> 13 X 7  REV
> ...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Galaxywirewheels_@Feb 25 2011, 01:49 PM~19959472
> *OVERSTOCK
> SALE
> 13 X 7  REV
> ...


do you have anything in a brown color, like the car in my avatar?


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

you building me some rims i ordered from og unlimited in washighton state. there mint green 72 spoke straight lace you got any pics


----------



## ocsupreme85 (Oct 12, 2010)

PRICE 4 13X7 ALL CHROME WITH GOLD NIPS N GOLD HUB, ZENITH 2 BAR RECESS K.O.


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Galaxywirewheels_@Feb 25 2011, 12:49 PM~19959472
> *OVERSTOCK
> SALE
> 13 X 7  REV
> ...


WHAT COLOR IS THIS? CANDY APPLE RED?


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ru-Nutty+Mar 6 2011, 04:30 PM~20029152-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Mar 6 2011, 04:34 PM~20029176
> *
> *


OH OKAY...IT LOOKED ALOT BRIGHTER ON MY COMPUTER SCREEN...


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros (Dec 30, 2010)

do u have a website where i can order?? :happysad:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67 chevy impala_@Mar 2 2011, 04:38 PM~19998667
> *DOU YOU HAVE 13X7 STANDAR ALL CHROME for cadillac diville IF YES HOW MUCH SHIP &DELIV SC 29803 thanks  :wave:
> *



Keef???????


----------



## strokedoutss (Dec 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Mar 8 2011, 11:39 AM~20042193
> *Keef???????
> *


no its oscar


----------



## tonelocz559 (Feb 4, 2010)

I wanna know how much for sum black dish and black back hub with crome spokes? 13inch


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Feb 25 2011, 12:54 PM~19959509
> *PRICE
> *



if you still got these let me know.


----------



## Galaxywirewheels (May 27, 2010)

SOLD....


----------

